# Ei dosing for the first time, need help with quantities and how often



## creg (13 Nov 2014)

Hi this is my low tech musk turtle aquarium, with 2 t8 bulbs no co2. It's a fluval roma 125 filled about 2/3rds






Ive bought an Ei starter kit which comes with dosing instructions but i'm assuming they are for a high tech tank

i have 1x kno3
1x kh2po4
1x mgso4
1x chelated trace elements

my question is how much and how often should i dose, any help please?


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2014)

Mix it up as per instructions, then dose around a third of the amount of the full dose, works for my low techs with around 25% waterchange twice a week.


----------



## creg (13 Nov 2014)

tim said:


> Mix it up as per instructions, then dose around a third of the amount of the full dose, works for my low techs with around 25% waterchange twice a week.


The instructions say to dose three times a week, what about if i dose the full amount but just once a week? would this be ok?


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2014)

creg said:


> The instructions say to dose three times a week, what about if i dose the full amount but just once a week?


A slow tech probably yes, my mate doses EI mix "when ever he remembers" a week, when feeding his fish in his low light tank. Also doses liquid carbon as carbon source, in 1/3-1/4 dose, as plants were clearly suffering. Been doing for a year or two and plants grow slowly and algae free.


----------



## Wisey (13 Nov 2014)

Is there any reason why you can't dose the whole weeks worth after the water change in a high tech? If you put it in once a week, or divide it in to thirds and put it in three times a week, the same amount is going in the tank, right? Please point out my stupidity if needs be


----------



## creg (13 Nov 2014)

ian_m said:


> A slow tech probably yes, my mate doses EI mix "when ever he remembers" a week, when feeding his fish in his low light tank. Also doses liquid carbon as carbon source, in 1/3-1/4 dose, as plants were clearly suffering. Been doing for a year or two and plants grow slowly and algae free.


I have bought some easy carbo liquid carbon too, thanks for the advice all


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2014)

Wisey said:


> Is there any reason why you can't dose the whole weeks worth after the water change in a high tech?


I think you will find the ppm if high tech dosed per week would be rather high, which whilst not being lethal to fish, might cause issues in the same way CO2 variations affects plants and produces algae.


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2014)

creg said:


> I have bought some easy carbo liquid carbon too, thanks for the advice all


If you dose liquid carbon the tank technically becomes high tech(added carbon source) you may need larger water changes and dose according to instructions to keep the plants healthy. I dose my low techs 3 times macro 2 times trace weekly at third dose makes no odds to me as I feed fish and dose my high techs daily anyway.


----------



## Wisey (13 Nov 2014)

ian_m said:


> I think you will find the ppm if high tech dosed per week would be rather high, which whilst not being lethal to fish, might cause issues in the same way CO2 variations affects plants and produces algae.



Thanks Ian_m, that makes sense. I guess I am going to be looking at the peristaltic pumps for things like holidays (and days I forget!)


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2014)

If you are staying low tech and low light regular dosing is not such a strict requirement as plant uptake, as driven by the light, is considerably lower. As I said my mate who has low tech tank , single T5 tube with diffuser, just doses when ever, adds a bit extra before holiday, but tank just ticks along slowly. Biggest issue he had was T8 light failed, replaced with T5 unit and in conjunction with a failed timer turned everything 100% algae green. Now running couple hours light on (5?) with a diffusing slightly darkenned tank cover to keep light levels down and is algae free.


----------

